# Hauptseite Weiterleitung Foren



## Firderis (13. März 2007)

Hoi ihr,

klickt man von der Hauptseite auf den Link *"Community --> Foren"*, so wird man statt in das allgemeine Überforum zu den WoW-Unterforen weitergeleitet. Ich persönlich schaue hier eigentlich nur aufgrund des MMOG-Allgemein vorbei, ich habe mit WoW nichts mehr am Hut. Und ein wenig stört mich diese "falsche" Verlinkung auf der Mainpage schon, denn sie "kostet" mich jedes Mal einen Klick zuviel.

Ich habe es früher so verstanden, dass ihr euch nicht nur auf WoW selbst konzentrieren möchtet. Durch diese Verlinkung erhält man allerdings einen anderen Eindruck. Ob dieser nun berechtigt ist oder nicht, dies kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Und die Verlinkungsgeschichte ist vielleicht auch nur ein subjektives Gefühl meinerseits.


Ich wünsche allgemein einen schönen Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (15. März 2007)

Schade, keinerlei Reaktion von der Staff. Ich hoffe sie geniessen die Ferien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (15. März 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Schade, keinerlei Reaktion von der Staff. Ich hoffe sie geniessen die Ferien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm, also wenn ich von der Hauptseite aus auf Forum klicke dann lande ich hier?. Das ist ja der Forenindex auf dem alle Foren zu sehen sind.


----------



## splen (15. März 2007)

Evtl sollte man die Foren-Kategorien "neu" sortieren. Derzeit steht die WoW-Kategorie ganz oben, an zweiter Stelle W.A.R. und erst dann kommt der allgemeine Teil, der wiederum mit dem Off-Topic-Bereich beginnt.

Die Anordnung spiegelt nun mal ein wenig den Schwerpunkt WoW wieder, von dem man sich ja eigentlich etwas entfernen wollte um mehr zu einem allgemeinen Online-Spiele-Portal zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (15. März 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> hmm, also wenn ich von der Hauptseite aus auf Forum klicke dann lande ich hier?. Das ist ja der Forenindex auf dem alle Foren zu sehen sind.


Ich klicke von http://wow.buffed.de/page/75/mmog-allgemein auf "Community" ---> "Foren" und lande anschliessend an dieser Stelle: http://wow.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=9 . Dabei würde es unter "Foren" noch "Allgemein (WoW)" geben, zu welcher der "Foren"-Link mehr passen täte.

Entweder hast Du eine andere Verlinkung oder irgendwas stimmt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wobei, ich habe "Hauptseite" geschrieben. Ich habe total vergessen, dass ich das MMORPG-Portal unter der Linkliste habe, nicht die eigentliche Hauptseite...Tut mir leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (15. März 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Ich klicke von http://wow.buffed.de/page/75/mmog-allgemein ...



Laut dem Link befindest du dich da in der WoW-Sektion. Dementsprechend bringt dich der Klick auf "Foren" auch in die WoW-Kategorie des Forums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles korrekt, würd ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (15. März 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Laut dem Link befindest du dich da in der WoW-Sektion. Dementsprechend bringt dich der Klick auf "Foren" auch in die WoW-Kategorie des Forums
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Irgendwie lese ich dies anders. Der Link heisst .../75/*mmog-allgemein*. Und das MMOG-Portal hat eigentlich nichts mit WoW zu tun, die WoW-News sind in einer eigenen Rubrik an anderer Stelle, genauer hier: http://wow.buffed.de/page/73/aktuelle-news

Aber Du könntest Recht haben, dies würde die "falsche" Verlinkung zumindest teilweise erklären. Obwohl aus meiner Sicht eine Verwechslung stattfindet, denn wer MMOG-Allgemein anklickt will eigentlich wenig bis nichts von WoW lesen, denn wie erwähnt ist dazu ein eigener Link da. Was die Verlinkung im "MMOG-Allgemein" in den "falschen" Forenteil umso mehr erschwert


----------



## Roran (15. März 2007)

Firderis schrieb:


> Irgendwie lese ich dies anders. Der Link heisst .../75/*mmog-allgemein*. Und das MMOG-Portal hat eigentlich nichts mit WoW zu tun, die WoW-News sind in einer eigenen Rubrik an anderer Stelle, genauer hier: http://wow.buffed.de/page/73/aktuelle-news
> 
> Aber Du könntest Recht haben, dies würde die "falsche" Verlinkung zumindest teilweise erklären. Obwohl aus meiner Sicht eine Verwechslung stattfindet, denn wer MMOG-Allgemein anklickt will eigentlich wenig bis nichts von WoW lesen, denn wie erwähnt ist dazu ein eigener Link da. Was die Verlinkung im "MMOG-Allgemein" in den "falschen" Forenteil umso mehr erschwert


MMOG = *M*assiv *M*ultiplayer *O*nline *G*ame

Hmmmm, also wenn da WoW nicht rein passt wo dann ?
Bei Stein Schere Papier ?


----------



## Firderis (16. März 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> MMOG = *M*assiv *M*ultiplayer *O*nline *G*ame
> 
> Hmmmm, also wenn da WoW nicht rein passt wo dann ?
> Bei Stein Schere Papier ?


Irgendwie reden wir aneinander vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für WoW-News habt ihr http://wow.buffed.de/page/73/aktuelle-news
Von da aus wäre die Weiterleitung nach http://wow.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=9 auch völlig in Ordnung und würde mir auch nicht auffallen, schliesslich geht es in dem Forenteil AUSSCHLIESSLICH um WoW.

Für MMOG-News habt ihr aber http://wow.buffed.de/page/75/mmog-allgemein , und zwar OHNE WoW-News (siehe oben).
Und klickt man da auf Foren kommt man ebenfalls zu den WoW-Foren, obwohl man aus meiner Sicht eigentlich mehr hierhin sollte: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=idx . Denn MMOG-Allgemein hat eigentlich nichts, aber auch gar nix mit WoW zu tun, denn wie bereits gesagt: WoW hat eine eigene Sparte und in den MMOG-Allgemein keine News


Vielleicht drücke ich mich auch ein wenig kompliziert aus. Und wie es so ist mit Meinungen und Anregungen, man kann auch anderer Meinung sein oder die Anregung ablehnen


----------



## splen (16. März 2007)

du machst es dir einfach viel zu kompliziert ...

auf der seite, die du verlinkt hast, sind die ganzen buffed-logos und menü-elemente Grün -> WoW-Sektion. Wie die Redaktion die Links usw. Technisch benennt, ist zu deutsch einfach wurst ... guck dir lieber die Seite an und weniger die URLs. Das macht das Navigieren viel einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (16. März 2007)

Würde ich auf irgendeinem direkten Weg vom MMOG-Portal in das "Allgemeine Forum" springen können, so wäre mir die "falsche" Verlinkung auch gleich. Aber egal was ich vom Portal unter "Community" anklicke, ich lande immer in einem der WoW-Foren. Sei es das "Allgemeine WoW-Forum" oder direkt in eine der Unterforen. Und ich würde ebenfalls nicht reklamieren, wäre dies eine reine WoW-Seite und gäbe es kein allgemeines MMO-Portal. Aber dieses gibt es (verdankenswerterweise), also hoffe ich auch auf den Service von WoW wirklich verschont zu werden und im richtigen Forenteil zu landen. Schliesslich steht doch deutlich unter dem "buffed.de"-Banner "Das Portal für Online-Spiele" und nicht "Das Portal für WoW". Ich möchte hier WoW aus dem Weg gehen, deshalb habe ich das MMO-Portal in der Linkliste, möchte ich auch von diesem direkt in den richtigen Forenteil und nicht den Umweg über WoW-Foren nehmen müssen.

Manchmal habe ich einen gewissen Hang zum Perfektionisten, ich kann nix dafür. Es gibt schliesslich IMMER irgendwas zu verbessern, und sei es auch nur eine einfache Verlinkung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (16. März 2007)

Wenn du auf der Portal-Seite bei Community auf "Foren" klickst, kommst du zum Foren-Index des Gesamt-Forums.

Wenn du auf der Portal-Seite bei Community auf "Support" klickst, kommst du ins Unterforum "buffed.de/BLASC Support".

Wenn was anderes passiert, bist du entweder nicht auf der Haupt-Portalseite gewesen, oder du hast ein lokales Cookie-sonstwas-Problem.

Bei den links die du vorhin immer genannt hast, und bei denen du immer genau auf den Link geachtet hast, stand am anfang immer http://wow.irgendwas..... von daher warst du mit Sicherheit in der WoW-Sektion und hast von dort auf den Foren-Link geklickt.

Von daher würd ich mal, so wie auch hier im Büro bei den meisten "Fehlermeldungen" auf nen Anwenderfehler tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das einzige, was man monieren könnte, ist der Umstand, dass der WoW-Bereich der Foren bei der Gesamtübersicht ganz oben steht und man im ersten Moment denken könnte, man wäre im WoW-Unterforum gelandet. Aber ich hab ja oben schon geschrieben, dass eine andere Sortierung der Hauptkategorien nice wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firderis (16. März 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der Portal-Seite bei Community auf "Foren" klickst, kommst du zum Foren-Index des Gesamt-Forums.
> 
> Wenn du auf der Portal-Seite bei Community auf "Support" klickst, kommst du ins Unterforum "buffed.de/BLASC Support".
> 
> Wenn was anderes passiert, bist du entweder nicht auf der Haupt-Portalseite gewesen, oder du hast ein lokales Cookie-sonstwas-Problem.



Du hast aber diesen Teil schon mitgelesen, oder? 



> Für MMOG-News habt ihr aber http://wow.buffed.de/page/75/mmog-allgemein , und zwar OHNE WoW-News (siehe oben).
> Und klickt man da auf Foren kommt man ebenfalls zu den WoW-Foren, obwohl man aus meiner Sicht eigentlich mehr hierhin sollte: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=idx . Denn MMOG-Allgemein hat eigentlich nichts, aber auch gar nix mit WoW zu tun, denn wie bereits gesagt: WoW hat eine eigene Sparte und in den MMOG-Allgemein keine News



Dies ist das MMOG-Allgemein-Portal, NICHT das WoW-Portal. Da fängt ja schon der Fehler an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randalica (17. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Irgendwie versteh ich net, warum du es dir unnötig schwer macht. nutzt doch einfach nicht deinen link, den du da hast, sonder gibt www.buffed.de ein und klick auf foren, dann bist in der forenübersicht und kannst dir aussuchen wo du hinwillst und müsstest net so ne ellenlange diskussion vom stapel reißen... offensichtlich funktioniert das ja bei allen anderen, die net drauf bestehen einen gewissen link zu verwenden.


----------



## Firderis (17. März 2007)

Es ist eine Anregung, und aus meiner Sicht auch ein logischer Schritt. Ich diskutiere und verbessere gerne Dinge, sonst hätte ich natürlich schon längst aufgehört. Auch Deine Idee ist nicht pratisch gedacht: 
a) ich soll entweder auf das MMOG-Portal verzichten oder
b) von diesem auf die Hauptseite wechseln, um dort das Forum zu klicken

Trotz allem kostet mich dies einen Klick mehr und ist immer noch nicht durchdacht. Warum soll man vom MMOG-Allgemein überhaupt direkt in die WoW-Unterforen gelangen, egal was man unter Community anklickt? Ich sehe hier keinerlei Sinn darin, dies ist es ja was ich anspreche. Und bis jetzt habe ich dafür hier auf keine Erklärung lesen können, warum dies logisch sein soll.

An die "Mehrarbeit" habe ich mich schon lange gewöhnt. Aber ich würde gerne eine gewisse Logik an dieser Verknüpfung vom WoW-Unterforum an das allgemeine MMOG-Portal sehen. Denn die beiden beissen sich doch arg in den Schwanz, dafür dass es eigentlich noch ein WoW-Portal gibt...Und man darf nicht ausser acht lassen, dass es einige MMOG-Spieler gibt denen WoW durchaus gestohlen bleiben kann. So man sich ein wenig in anderen Foren bewegt, erlebt man genug dass WoW für viele ein rotes Tuch ist


----------



## Randalica (17. März 2007)

Hoi ihr,

klickt man von der Hauptseite auf den Link "Community --> Foren", so wird man statt in das allgemeine Überforum zu den WoW-Unterforen weitergeleitet. Ich persönlich schaue hier eigentlich nur aufgrund des MMOG-Allgemein vorbei, ich habe mit WoW nichts mehr am Hut. Und ein wenig stört mich diese "falsche" Verlinkung auf der Mainpage schon, denn sie "kostet" mich jedes Mal einen Klick zuviel.


Das hast du in deinem ersten Post geschrieben!!

wenn ich auf der hauptseite auf "Forum" klicke komm ich auf die komplette übersicht, was bei dir scheinbar nicht passiert (und auch bei allen anderen net). Ich scroll dann dahin wo ich hin will und klick mich in den teil (jaja ich weiß das is massig aufwand, immerhin muß man das mausrad benutzen und dann noch der druck den man auf die taste ausüben... lassen wird das)

Kanns sein, das du echt zu faul bist, da bis nach unten zu scrollen um in dein MMOG-Allgemein zu kommen? und immerhin bist du wohl der einzige bei dem die welt untergeht, nur weil er einmal mehr klicken muß. den kein anderer hat das gleiche prob wie du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (17. März 2007)

> Für MMOG-News habt ihr aber http://wow.buffed.de/page/75/mmog-allgemein , und zwar OHNE WoW-News (siehe oben).
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Dann guck nochmal genau hin ... bei dem Link sind Grüne buffed-Logos .. Grüne Menü-Elemente und oben bei den Sektionen ist World of Warcraft sogar markiert. Irgendwie kann dir bei deinem Problem keiner helfen ... so what

Wenn du aufs allgemeine buffed-Portal möchtest, solltest du oben neben dem buffed-Logo auf "buffed.de" klicken. Nebenbei .. wenn du dich von WoW-Inhalten fernhalten möchtest, muss du dir eigentlich die Frage gefallen lassen, wie du auf den Link http://*wow*.buffed.de/page/75/mmog-allgemein überhaupt kommst ...


----------



## Firderis (17. März 2007)

splen schrieb:


> Nebenbei .. wenn du dich von WoW-Inhalten fernhalten möchtest, muss du dir eigentlich die Frage gefallen lassen, wie du auf den Link http://*wow*.buffed.de/page/75/mmog-allgemein überhaupt kommst ...


Hihi, in der Zwischenzeit weiss ich selbst nicht mehr wie ich früher auf die Seite gekommen bin, denn sie ist offensichtlich äusserst versteckt und deswegen vermutlich auch in meiner Linkliste gelandet. Aber sie hat ansich überhaupt nichts mit WoW zu tun, was ja der springende Punkt dieses Threades wäre. Aber offensichtlich sehe nur ich dies so, habt ihr den Link überhaupt einmal angeklickt und die verschiedenen News da gelesen? Seht ihr irgendeinen Zusammenhang zu WoW, ausser die "falsche" Verlinkung? Und um was geht es mir in diesem Thread? "Ah..."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wie gesagt, mir ist die Sache nicht so wichtig. Es ist oder war eine Anregung, offensichtlich will buffed.de hauptsächlich ein WoW-Portal bleiben


----------



## Randalica (17. März 2007)

Naja immerhin bist du immernoch der einzige der das beanstandet. Ich mein nur weil ich jetzt sag ich will in der nächstn buffshow Johnny Depp sehen, wird mir der wunsch von den buffies bestimmt auch net erfüllt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

